# Studding a male, then neutering him



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

What would be the behavioral, health, or even emotional changes/problems if a 2 year old male was studded once and then neutered?
Anyone with real knowledge of this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I really have no idea, but my thought is, they can't miss what they never had, so I guess what that means is, once they've had sex they'll want it again. I don't know maybe that's the wrong way to look at it, but it's probably true. You know how them males are.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard the reason to neuter as early as possible is to prevent those undesirable male behaviors like marking, humping, etc. from ever starting. Obviously, by two years old, he will have developed those behaviors whether he's been used as a stud or not.

I have no firsthand experience, but have heard from many here on SM and other forums over the years who have adopted former stud dogs that marking is always an issue. Of course, there are always belly bands, but some people don't want to deal with the hassle of keeping a dog in diapers 24/7.

Another thing to consider, as Faye and some of our other breeders have pointed out, is that it is not easy to find a female to breed a male dog just once to. A reputable breeder takes great care to chose the proper stud, making sure he is genetically sound, is a finished champion, etc. Sure, there are people who own a female from a byb or pet store who will breed to anything to get a litter of puppies, but hopefully you would not get involved with someone just looking for a sperm donor. 

Did you know that dogs can get sexually transmitted diseases just like people can? Or that two dogs can injure one another if both aren't "in the mood"?

Breeding, whether you own a male or female, is best left to those who know how to do it responsibly IMO.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I am aware of the STDs dogs can get.
Don't worry, I'm not interested in breeding at all, both my dogs are neutered.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I really have no idea, but my thought is, they can't miss what they never had, so I guess what that means is, once they've had sex they'll want it again. I don't know maybe that's the wrong way to look at it, but it's probably true. You know how them males are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What's the matter Cary??


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

There are quite a few show breeders who keep a dog intact and get its championship and then neuter them and pet them out. Such a shame to pay out all that money for entries, hotels, food and gas just to have that Champion in front of their registered name. Just so someone can say they have a Champion. Or advertise they are a home of Champions. Dogs that have the best pedigrees too. [shaking head]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

am roflmao @ Cary's responsev


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Once a dog has been bred, those nasty male behaviors and seeking out every bitch in smell-range can get extra intense. Not in every dog, but since I keep my males as pets, I insist on AI...they don't know they're missing anything.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Once a dog has been bred, those nasty male behaviors and seeking out every bitch in smell-range can get extra intense. Not in every dog, but since I keep my males as pets, I insist on AI...they don't know they're missing anything.[/B]



That is interesting about the AI; however, it doesn't work with all of them. I know a dog who started raising his leg to urinate the first day he was collected.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Once a dog has been bred, those nasty male behaviors and seeking out every bitch in smell-range can get extra intense. Not in every dog, but since I keep my males as pets, I insist on AI...they don't know they're missing anything.[/B]


My husband thought our breeder was nuts when she said V'doggie's father was the FedEx man. She uses AI.



> > Once a dog has been bred, those nasty male behaviors and seeking out every bitch in smell-range can get extra intense. Not in every dog, but since I keep my males as pets, I insist on AI...they don't know they're missing anything.
> >
> > My husband thought our breeder was nuts when she said V'doggie's father was the FedEx man. She uses AI.
> > I wonder if FedEx man knew what he was delivering....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> That is interesting about the AI; however, it doesn't work with all of them. I know a dog who started raising his leg to urinate the first day he was collected.[/B]


Most of my boys lift their legs in an area they're allowed to anyways. On the papers, I enforce the squatting rule (no verticles). I've just noticed that when the male is in my care, once they've bred a bitch, their intensity on finding one increases as opposed to the boys who has only been collected. Any intact male can have those annoying intact male behaviors and ever dog is individual.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Then what would happen to those behaviors (seeking out a female) after neutering? I know that marking and such is bound to happen, plus the dog is already 2 or maybe even 3, and has already developed intact male behaviors. 
I am asking because there was a situation at work that has to do with breeding/neutering/health and behavior, and I am a little curious.
It was not my place in this situation to explain why or why not he should go thru with this decision, so that is not the issue here. I am just asking for my own knowledge.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Then what would happen to those behaviors (seeking out a female) after neutering? I know that marking and such is bound to happen, plus the dog is already 2 or maybe even 3, and has already developed intact male behaviors.
> I am asking because there was a situation at work that has to do with breeding/neutering/health and behavior, and I am a little curious.
> It was not my place in this situation to explain why or why not he should go thru with this decision, so that is not the issue here. I am just asking for my own knowledge.[/B]


In an adult dog, neutering may decrease the behaviors, but I would never consider it a guarantee.


----------

